# Isolationsmessung bei eingebauten Isolationswächtern und IT-Netz



## ChristianVogel (26 Mai 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

für mich selbst muß ich jetzt mal eine vielleicht lächerliche Frage stellen: Ich habe jetzt das erste mal in meiner Stromer-Laufbahn Isolationswächter verbauen dürfen. Und gleich 3 Stück in einem Schaltschrank, einer für die 400V, einer für die 230V nach Steuertrafo und einer für die 24VDC nach Netzgerät, daß wollte der Kunde eben so haben. Meine Frage: Wenn eine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut ist, wird dann trotzdem eine Isolationsmessung mit 500V ausgeführt??? Oder kann ich mir das schenken, weil ja ein Überwchungsbauteil eingebaut ist...???

Vielleicht weiß das der eine oder andere oder hat eine Tipp wo ich das nachlesen könnte...

MfG
Christian Vogel


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2011)

in dubio pro "Isolationsmessung" ;-)

insbesondere nach Erstinbetriebnahme!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ExGuide (28 Mai 2011)

Ich denke, Du kannst Dir das nicht sparen.

1. Profaner Hinweis
In der EN 60204-1:2006 wird die Isolationsprüfungin IT-Netzen nicht ausgeschlossen (Abschnitt 18 )

2. Ausführlicher Hinweis
In 18.3 wird die Isolationswiderstandsprüfung mit 500 VDC gefordert. Die üblichen ISO-Wächter messen mit sehr viel geringerer Spannung und können damit einige Defekte einer bei der Installation, wie z.B. Quetschungen, nicht aufdecken.

3. Spannungsprüfung
In 18.4 wird für bestimmte Kreise eine Spannungsprüfung mit 1.000 Volt oder mehr verlangt, die mit 50 oder 60 Hz anliegt. Es wird zudem auf eine andere IEC 61180-2 verwiesen, nach der das Prüfgerät gebaut sein muss. Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass da früher mal etwas von 500 VA Mindestleistung des Prüfgerätes stand - auch das kann der ISO-Wächter nicht.


----------

